# Parting another one....



## partsguy (Dec 10, 2016)

1966-2016. I need the parts, the remains might live on in a garden in the spring. I scored this while visiting family for Thanksgiving 






Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## runningbarre (Dec 12, 2016)

too pretty to part out!


----------



## partsguy (Dec 12, 2016)

runningbarre said:


> too pretty to part out!



I paid 80 for it. I needed those fenders, fork, and back wheel badly!

The young man had $100 in it, but I wasn't going to pay that much. I don't pay for other's mistakes. He was just starting out though. So, we talked for awhile, and I let him keep the tank and lights because I knew he would need them more than me. So he kept the tank and lights, and I bought the bike for 80.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy (Dec 12, 2016)

That fork will be chromed for a 1963 Silver Jet restoration. The front fender went to a 1963 Avanti, rear fender went to a 1968 Camaro that I'm flipping, and the nicer fender from that went on my 1960 Dayton.

Finally, the back wheel, chain, and headset cups will be kept as spares. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 13, 2016)

Will Rosa's original fork work on that frame? If so, you needn't leave it in the yard. I could be interested in the frame into this spring.


----------



## partsguy (Dec 14, 2016)

Saving Tempest said:


> Will Rosa's original fork work on that frame? If so, you needn't leave it in the yard. I could be interested in the frame into this spring.




Who's Rosa?


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 4, 2017)

I'll get it by next month, am selling a heavy box new old stock cassette tapes to do it...when I put the ad up there it was originally to find money for sending Christmas packages to my kin and I just kept powering through.


----------



## partsguy (Jan 9, 2017)

Cool deal!


----------

